# Solstice finished her Novice titles this weekend (video)



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Despite my poor handling, we kept it together enough to finish Solstice's AKC Novice titles. People are always telling me to run faster, but even when I think I'm running faster I'm actually not.  I guess I just have one speed! Overall I'm pretty proud of how Solstice did. We still have a lot of things to work on, but she's progressed really fast in a short time.

AKC Trial June 2013 - YouTube

*1. (not on video) Nov Standard - Q* - our best run of the weekend and of course I didn’t have anyone tape it! But we were moving pretty good, she got the weaves first try, and I got in a blind cross after the A-frame, which I have never tried in competition before.

*2. Nov JWW - NQ* - A good run, other than Solstice missing a jump and me causing her to backjump on our way to fix it. Not sure why she missed that jump other than me taking my eyes off her.

*3. Nov Standard - Q* - Another missed jump when I took my eyes off her. Gonna have to be more careful and watch for that. This was her third Std Q and finished her NA title.

*4. Nov JWW - Q* - Solstice needs a better handler who is actually running, not just thinking she’s running. My slow/late front cross almost sent her off-course in the tunnel but we saved it and got her third JWW Q for her NAJ title.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

very nice runs


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Congratulations  It's always a good feeling when you get out of novice!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice name and Congratulations!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: Onward and upward!


----------



## readmeli (Feb 28, 2013)

WAY TO GO!!! Gosh she is beautiful. Looks like you two are having a great time which is the important thing.

I too suffer from "I think I'm running..." and apparently I'm not. LOL. I found practicing sprints in my backyard or on my elliptical helped a bit with that.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Thanks! It's tough, because I definitely feel like I'm running faster than I actually am. Guess I'm gonna have to start practicing sprints too.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

TwoBigEars said:


> Thanks! It's tough, because I definitely feel like I'm running faster than I actually am. Guess I'm gonna have to start practicing sprints too.


I completely share your sentiment on this! I swear I'm running like the wind out there! :rofl:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

nice runs, your front crosses are GREAT! Congrats to you both!!


----------

